# 有关升级内核到2.6.9的问题

## faif

有关升级内核到2.6.9的问题

大家好。

我昨天编译了gentoo的dev内核：2.6.9，我碰到了两个问题，还请大家指教：

1。有关启动时候的framebuffer的问题，我使用的是grub

原来我用的参数是：vga=788，表示使用的是800x600 16bit。

参照文档，我对2.6.9的设定是：video=800x600-16@60，为什么屏幕就没有反应呢？我用的是virtual pc。

我再去看看错误信息，应该是在内核信息之后。内核信息是用dmesg看，怎么看后来的出错信息呢，我用的是metalog。

多谢

----------

## faif

不好意思，我的第二个问题是：我有个fat32的IDE盘，2.4的时候么有问题，2.6的时候mount不上去，我试着：fdisk，但是却说：unable to open device /dev/hdb，2.4的时候就没有问题。我在2.6的内核里已经选择了vfat的支持了。

第一个我在内核里面不选择vesafb-tng，还是可以用回原来的参数：vga=788。

----------

## meteozwh

关于framebuffer的问题，你可以参照这个贴

http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=132656&highlight=splash

关于你的第二个问题，你的信息实在是太少了，怎么个mount不上去？出错信息是什么，你用的命令行是什么。unable to open device /dev/hdb后面应该会还有一句话，比如no such device之类的，这些信息都没有。这个问题根本没办法回答。

----------

## akar

 *faif wrote:*   

> 不好意思，我的第二个问题是：我有个fat32的IDE盘，2.4的时候么有问题，2.6的时候mount不上去，我试着：fdisk，但是却说：unable to open device /dev/hdb，2.4的时候就没有问题。我在2.6的内核里已经选择了vfat的支持了。

 

喎？

這樣自我檢測：

```
 

#... 顯示系統核心認出來的 IDE及scsi硬盘

# dmesg  |grep ^[hs]d

#... 顯示 /dev/ 內的硬盘區塊節點(block node)是否創建了

# ls -l  /dev/[hs]d*

```

* 還有一個肯定的知識： vfat檔案系統是以unicode作為底層字符編碼， 在Gentoo下，我們可以選擇 utf8或cp950/cp936來掛接。 但如果用utf8來掛接 vfat檔案系分區的，原來它 是 大小區分的(case-sensitive)！！

```

#... 請看來自系統記綠檔的 貼心敬告.

# grep -i case /var/log/everything/current

Dec 25 12:05:34 [kernel] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

```

* 還有一個 不肯定的小經驗： 請把vfat的支持直接編進 2.6核心裏（打 *）。

 :Smile: 

----------

## faif

多谢，启动的事情已经搞定，我的参数没有设对。

IDE的问题：

出现ide-probe: ignoring undecoded slave。

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Virtual HD, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Virtual HD, ATA DISK drive

ide-probe: ignoring undecoded slave

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Virtual CD, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 33554304 sectors (17179 MB) w/64KiB Cache, CHS=33288/16/63, DMA

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20 
```

----------

## akar

Oh?...

http://marc.free.net.ph/message/20041202.142720.aab300f4.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Author: Justin Piszcz
> 
> Date: 2004-12-02 22:27 +800
> ...

 

----------

